
How Aliens versus Predator's Late Design Change Made It a Classic - doppp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YERrs7FYkxo
======
bryanrasmussen
I suppose I'm getting old but Classic!?!

~~~
Jaruzel
It's about the _original_ AvP game for the PC that was released in 1999. Not
the 2010 'reboot' game.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aliens_versus_Predator_(1999_v...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aliens_versus_Predator_\(1999_video_game\))

